# Making electric Roller Bender - DIY Roller Bender



## PeterT (May 8, 2020)

I'm envious of people who can build-on-the-fly like this & utilize discarded parts & pieces. He obviously has a gut feel about mechanisms & can visualize things a few steps ahead.
Wish we had scrapyards like that.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 8, 2020)

I totally agree with you about his work: super well thought out and executed. Really, really nice. Documenting and rehearsing it like that requires a whole new level of prep I know I don't have and never will. Hats off to him for a job well done.

Just a personal observation on benders like this as this is the stuff I love over machining. I've got a large and small ring roller, as well as tubing roller. I've had access to powered industrial ones in the past too. My preference is for manual rollers with large steering wheels that turn the stock. Maybe this is because I do mostly artistic stuff, but there is something indescribable about the manual ones that lets you "feel your way" through a design. For repetitive work in a production environment a powered one is superior. But for one-offs, and artistic fabrication, I'll take a manual one hands down every time.

Here's a pic of a trellis I made 20 years ago using a manual ring roller. I can't imagine doing that with a power model.


----------



## PeterT (May 8, 2020)

Really nice PT. Reminds me of the times I've traveled to older cities. So much iron work everywhere. Can be ornamental, functional or often times both combined. Lasts for hundreds of years.


----------



## Brent H (May 8, 2020)

That is pretty cool stuff!

I watched his roller video as well - any comments on the laser engraver he used?  only $185!

That is some great scrap place as well - wonder what they charge?  Our metal pile at the dump has some seriously excellent stuff but you get fined $2500 for taking and no sales - all just gets scrapped


----------



## David_R8 (May 8, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I totally agree with you about his work: super well thought out and executed. Really, really nice. Documenting and rehearsing it like that requires a whole new level of prep I know I don't have and never will. Hats off to him for a job well done.
> 
> Just a personal observation on benders like this as this is the stuff I love over machining. I've got a large and small ring roller, as well as tubing roller. I've had access to powered industrial ones in the past too. My preference is for manual rollers with large steering wheels that turn the stock. Maybe this is because I do mostly artistic stuff, but there is something indescribable about the manual ones that lets you "feel your way" through a design. For repetitive work in a production environment a powered one is superior. But for one-offs, and artistic fabrication, I'll take a manual one hands down every time.
> 
> ...


That's really nice work Pete. I have ambitions to do similar work.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 8, 2020)

Brent H said:


> That is pretty cool stuff!
> 
> I watched his roller video as well - any comments on the laser engraver he used?  only $185!
> 
> That is some great scrap place as well - wonder what they charge?  Our metal pile at the dump has some seriously excellent stuff but you get fined $2500 for taking and no sales - all just gets scrapped



Here in Calgary if you drop off your scrap metal to be recycled at a metal yard you get paid. But if you drop if off at the city landfill (who then drops it off at the metal yard and gets paid), you pay the city instead a min of $25 as a tipping fee.

I think at least the drop-off should be free, like chemicals or paint.


----------



## JohnnyTK (May 8, 2020)

Same here you can not take it. And no wandering scrap yards.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 8, 2020)

JohnnyTK said:


> And no wandering scrap yards.



I really miss that.


----------



## Janger (May 9, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I totally agree with you about his work: super well thought out and executed. Really, really nice. Documenting and rehearsing it like that requires a whole new level of prep I know I don't have and never will. Hats off to him for a job well done.
> 
> Just a personal observation on benders like this as this is the stuff I love over machining. I've got a large and small ring roller, as well as tubing roller. I've had access to powered industrial ones in the past too. My preference is for manual rollers with large steering wheels that turn the stock. Maybe this is because I do mostly artistic stuff, but there is something indescribable about the manual ones that lets you "feel your way" through a design. For repetitive work in a production environment a powered one is superior. But for one-offs, and artistic fabrication, I'll take a manual one hands down every time.
> 
> ...



I like the trellis but look at that Dragon Fly on the roof! Show us more about that Peter!


----------

